# Heathen City 2



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh god...

Oh god...

It's like reading a horrible backstory chapter of a fanfic. With furries.

It's like what would happen if a 90's writer and a fanfiction writer's mind meshed together and formed into some... horrible... waste of paper!

You do NOT make a whole comic based with backstory and expect it to fix a lot of things. Backstories tend to occur only in short intervals, but seriously, you can NOT fix a story that is already a horrible mess if you attempt to do backstories.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone who expected anything other from this rag then fap-bait was kidding themselves. Welcome to the age where any idiot can get anything published (See also Chakats)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2010)

It's really sad though that furries are pushing it.

Why can't they push better stuff like I.S.O.?


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you really expect furries to push anything else?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes?


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yes?



Oh, you poor sad, disappointed man.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

I had hope 

And yeah, it is kinda sad.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

lol taking 2 years to make a single issue of a comic

Is Ayato still illustrating it, or do they have someone else doing it now?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

Same art, but there's a small section with crappier art.


----------

